# Buying a LCD/LED monitor...



## unsetld (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi,

I want to buy a lcd/led which should be very cool on eyes and great on  HD display

My budget is ~5-7k

Please also tell me which is good lcd or led??? I am a noob  ....

thank you.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 7, 2012)

Benq G2220HDL - 7k
 or G2222HDL.. both are really worth


----------



## unsetld (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks a bunch for your reply and can you also tell me about monitor of 5k range.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 8, 2012)

wht screen size or resolution you want?? 
you want LCD or LED?


----------



## devx (Jan 8, 2012)

@ unsetld >> Mention your *purpose* like gaming/movies/graphics designing & is there any brand you preferred etc.,


----------



## unsetld (Jan 9, 2012)

i am not into gaming ,all i want is...

My first priority is that i want a lcd/led(i dont know whats the diff btw the two)
which does not harm my eyes at all.

and great hd display like videos of nature animals etc...
2. I want 21' display

3. You guys know better which is a good brand.


----------



## unsetld (Jan 9, 2012)

and when will be the good time buying a monitor .....


----------



## devx (Jan 9, 2012)

Alright let me tell you the basic difference:-

-LED and LCD monitors are based on the same basic technology for image display, but differ in the kind of *backlighting* used. While LCD monitors use *cold cathode fluorescent lamps* for backlighting, LED monitors use *light emitting diodes*. This is the *prime difference* between the two display technologies. So LED monitors are in actuality, a type of LCD monitors, or an improvement over them. LED monitors cure one of the basic problems with LCD TVs, which is the inability to display true black colors. *They can produce true black hues, by switching off LEDs entirely, increasing the 'blackness' quotient of black colors, providing better contrast* in the process.
Best for all kind of users.

-LED monitors are also a lot *softer* on the eyes than LCD monitors which make them popular choices for people *who work for long hours* on their desktop computers. Their power consumption is as much as *40% lesser* than conventional LCD monitors. They are also a lot more *eco-friendly*, because *mercury is not used* in their production. LEDs last longer than cold cathode fluorescent lamps, with little reduction in their power output over time, which makes these monitors long-lasting.

-Price wise LED is on top., The manufacturing of these devices is a bit costlier currently, compared to LCD displays but soon it will go down as the demands of LED's are high.

-As a result LED is winner., best for all kinds of users., and produce more vivid & lifelike colors/ superior picture quality/ eco-friendly/ future proof.

Hope you know the BASIC difference now.,


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 9, 2012)

get any one of these two buddy.. whichever comes in your range.. both are good enough.. 
Benq G2220HDL - 7k (may be now less than this too))
or G2222HDL..


----------



## devx (Jan 9, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> get any one of these two buddy.. whichever comes in your range.. both are good enough..
> Benq G2220HDL - 7k (may be now less than this too))
> or G2222HDL..



Yeah man., that's right., @unsetld overall you have 3 options and 3 of'em are good:-

1-*Benq G2220HD* -7k [+ Best in LCD + HDCP]
Check out your own local pricing.

Slightly increase for LED + features.,

2-*Benq G2222HDL* -7.6k [+ LED]

Benq G2222HDL 22" LED Monitor

3-*Dell ST2220L* -7.8k [+ LED + 2ms + HDCP + HDMI]
It's better then 1st & 2nd option., i would have chosen this with just a margin of bucks., 

Dell ST2220L 21.5â€￾ W Full HD Monitor with LED


----------



## devx (Jan 10, 2012)

krupa007 said:


> Hello Dear,
> 
> LG E1641S LED Monitor is the best LED Monitor with best picture quality.
> Its Price: Rs. 4,849
> ...



Hey friend., he needs a 21" display and you'r far beyond from it., stick close to the the point.


----------



## unsetld (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot friends especially devx

You all guys Rock....


----------



## devx (Jan 13, 2012)

unsetld said:


> Thanks a lot friends especially devx
> 
> You all guys Rock....



You'r welcome buddie., if you haven't purchase it yet., buy from smcinternational.in - good in service & very reasonable price AND don't forgot to post the picture of your purchasing & feedback(damages & service quality) from the shop you bought.


----------

